# Wet Plants



## ZachH (Nov 5, 2009)

This was right after a storm and everything was all wet. I thought i could get some good pictures, ended up only liking this one. Let me know what you think.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2009)

Blunt: Too underexposed and isn't sharp. Would have been good brightened up 

~Michael~


----------



## WTF? (Nov 5, 2009)

i disagree, i think the darkness adds to it.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2009)

WTF? said:


> i disagree, i think the darkness adds to it.



Well it defnitly makes it very contrasty, but it's _too_ underexposed.

I still say it's a little soft, though

~Michael~


----------



## itznfb (Nov 5, 2009)

It is a bit soft but I like dark photos; so from technical aspect it probably is a bit underexposed but I like it.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 5, 2009)

I think the picture style is nice, i dont see why you are saying the underexposure its negative, it helps to the post-rain effect IMO


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 5, 2009)

Underexposed no but just lacking some sort of reflector on the back leafs eg a mirror casting a shaft of light behind the main leaf


----------



## ZachH (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's something similar, taken on the same day. I edited it a little more in photoshop.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Nov 5, 2009)

I totally read the title as "Wet *PANTS*"...


----------



## ZachH (Nov 5, 2009)

ErectedGryphon said:


> I totally read the title as "Wet *PANTS*"...



Hahahaha


----------

